# 怎么样才能加入gentoo团队呢

## fish3237

嫌弃我么？

我看到关于嵌入式的项目。

想用gentoo快速搭建嵌入式linux，

但是貌似没太多资料

----------

## heroxbd

hi 我在 gentoo embedded 有一点经验，你的项目进展得如何了？

----------

## dukelec

 *heroxbd wrote:*   

> hi 我在 gentoo embedded 有一点经验，你的项目进展得如何了？

 

你好，我需要在 jz4770 cpu (mipsel32) 上運行 gentoo 系統，內核移植已經 ok, 

下載 stage3-mips32el-20110820.tar.bz2 解開並製作成 ext4 鏡像下載到 SD 卡，啓動時會報錯，

並在最終打印結束時死機。

現在打算用自己的交叉工具鏈編譯 stage1～3, 希望告知方法，多謝。

```

INIT: version 2.88 booting

   OpenRC 0.8.3 is starting up Gentoo Linux (mips)

 * Mounting /proc ...

/lib/rc/sh/init.sh: line 92:    46 Illegal instruction     fstabinfo --mount /proc

 [ ok ]

/lib/rc/sh/init.sh: line 126:    49 Illegal instruction     grep -Eq "[[:space:]]+xenfs$" /proc/filesystems

 * WARNING: rc_sys not defined in rc.conf. Falling back to automatic detection

 * Caching service dependencies ...

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

usb usb1: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

jz4770-ohci jz4770-ohci: suspend root hub

hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

usb usb2: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

 [ ok ]

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Clock skew detected with `/etc/init.d'

 * Adjusting mtime of `/lib/rc/init.d/deptree' to Sun Sep  4 06:38:39 2011

 * Mounting /sys ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting debug filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udevd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/pts ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/shm ...

 [ ok ]

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.5.0-00070-g61fcc16/modules.dep: No such file or directory

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.5.0-00070-g61fcc16/modules.dep: No such file or directory

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.5.0-00070-g61fcc16/modules.dep: No such file or directory

Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

Use the --debug option to see the details of our search for an access method.

 * Failed to set the system clock

 [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

ext2fs_check_if_mount: Can't check if filesystem is mounted due to missing mtab file while determining whether /dev/ROOT is mounted.

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT

Possibly non-existent device?

 * Operational error

 [ !! ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to localhost ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [us] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

swapon: /dev/SWAP: stat failed: No such file or directory

 [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Doing udev cleanups

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

```

----------

## dukelec

Illegal instruction 已經解決，是 cache 方面的問題。然後修改 inittab 裏面的終端後就可以登錄系統了。

我想知道通常製作文件系統的開發流程是怎樣的，需要從源碼開始一步步由 stage1 構建到 stage3 嗎？

可以啓動 stage3 後，接下來的流程又是如何呢？

1：用 qemu + chroot 在 PC 機上編譯

2：直接在嵌入式系統上編譯

3：嵌入式系統主導編譯，配合 distcc + PC 機器分佈式編譯提高速度

4：更多？

請賜教。

----------

